# Aquamedic protein skimmer 1000 problem



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

hi i am a novice to the salt water aquarim and new to this forum as well pls accept my apology if i m posting something i should not be ..i have recently setup a 90 gal saltwater tank and recently bought an aquamedic hob skimmer 1000 multi sl. After installation i got the first jar within first hour with some guck but than after it has been filling up the jar pretty fast with just water...i read other forums and spoke to bigal's and they suggested moving up the pump close to the surface cutting the airtube into half which connects the pump and the skimmer...my question is how close to the surface it should be to get best results and if its very close how will it skim from below the tank....also its a new tank so havent added any livestock except liverocks for the cycle to setup so is it possible that since the water has just been added and pretty clean it might not find anything to skim??? however the question is the jar fills out pretty fast if i put the pump halfway to the water level...i really need some help to get this going..i know this is one of the best skimmers out there...thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## Nighttrooper (Apr 19, 2011)

http://www.marineandreef.com/v/vspfiles/pdf/TF_Multi_SL.pdf

Lower the bubble/water line by adjusting the flow knob.(#8 on the diagram) in your case, lower the level for drier foam.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you Mr.Nightrooper for your response. I have the the flow control tap flushed all the way down so tht the water can go back in the tank. What i have done as someone told me is to put a valve on the flexible hose (#10) which connects the pump to the skimmer..i did put the valve in between and this seems to work so far...however since the skimmer is new the vendor said it will react few times and will eventually settle down....i am running it and it has not overflown since so hopefully it should work...

in the meanwhile is it OK to use a canister filter.. i have an eheim 2229 lying around and Jake at Big als mississauga told me i could always use it to do either a mechanical or chemil filtration to keep the phosphate and nitrate level low provided i use proper media since the live rocks does the bio filter....can you suggest what kind of media to use..


----------

